# Buckeye Lake Open 2012



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The third annual *"Buckeye Lake Open"* will be held on *Saturday, April 7, 2012 at Buckeye Lake.*
The event is hosted by *Buckeye Outdoors Marine and the American Bass Anglers.*
(www.buckeyeoutdoorsmarine.net, www.americanbassanglers.com) 
*First place is $3,000, second place is $1400 and third place $700 with plaques. 
First place Big Bass $500 and second place Big Bass $250.*
Top seven places receive a check.
This payout is based on a full 75 boat capped field. Last year the field filled up a week before the tournament and anglers were turned away the morning of the tournament. Payout will be prorated if less than a full field.
*Entry fee is $95 per team which includes Big Bass.*
Starting boat numbers assigned by the order in which the entries are received.
*American Bass Anglers members will receive an additional $100 if they win the event.*
This is a sanctioned *Triton Gold *event.
*This event is a 100% payback tournament in cash and prizes.*
For entry forms or further event information contact *Larry Uhl at [email protected] or Ron Groves at [email protected]* 
*740-928-FISH (3474)*


----------

